

Python source code obfuscator - flytwokites
http://pyob.oxyry.com/

======
devnonymous
I think it would be good to write a clear disclaimer or explanation that no
amount of obfuscation can protect someone from reverse engineering the code[1]
before someone goes and trusts that tools like this are sufficient to
^protect^ their code. An interesting SO thread about this:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/261638/how-do-i-
protect-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/261638/how-do-i-protect-
python-code)

[1] in fact, for this obfuscator, IMHO, all you need is search/replace capable
editor, the dis module and time

